# music for lords oof lord,, Jacques Arcadelt pperform by josquin capella!!!! behold



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah this record tthis is a fine record, cpo jacques arcadelt fortes in bello, needless to says if you dont have this , your missing a lot, very melodic,harrmonic,, etheric(yah i know i toss this all the time) but now it more than conveniant, music in league whit the lord...

Thanks for reading but pls buy the record it's one of cpo gems of a gem.


:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll check it out, I promise


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm surprised to say that the "Josquin Capella" is a brand new group to me. I'm sampling their "Lamentations" CD right now, and they sound excellent. It's a small group of singers too, which I greatly prefer to larger choirs in Renaissance polyphony. Thanks so much for the introduction! I've put their recordings onto my wish list (of Jacques Arcadelt, Lamentations by Festa, Ockeghem & Gombert, and sacred works by Heinrich Finck). BTW, do you know if they've recorded any Josquin? or plan to?


----------

